# Colson Clipper tricycle?



## rideahiggins (Sep 4, 2011)

Colson Clipper tricycle? Well that's what I thought when I first saw it. It's probably something else. Does anyone know what it is? Besides the unique tank it also has a unique rear step plate, kind of reminds me of a chariot.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't say it isn't a Colson Clipper trike because I don't believe I've ever seen one. However, it does look a lot like an Elgin Racer the way the main frame is designed, particularly up by the head. The Elgin Racer also had that style rear step plate and seat, except that the frame tubes (the Racer has two) went under the step plate in the front of it instead of going through it as this one does. Maybe this is a smaller version of the Racer, so designed a little bit different than the larger models? Have to do a little more digging on this one...

Dave


----------

